# Opinions/Advice on Removal



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, here in KY we finally got a break from the rain and today was a nice warm day.
I was getting ready to go check on my hives and as I am walking by my front porch I noticed bees making trips, bringing in pollen into three separate pillars on my front porch. Pollen says to me brood. I think these are three separate colonies because of how they are located.
How would you recover these swarms?









Site 1-far left near rain barrel
Site 2-ADT sign and turtle lawn ornament
Site 3-far right around corner next to house, Flag is kinda hiding this post in pic

Site 1:

















Site 2:

















Site 3:


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

My hives looked good with no signs of swarming.
I am thinking these gals came from somewhere else.


----------



## Jcarlton (Jun 22, 2014)

Check with thermometer gun and see where they actually are. Then work out a plan....the bases of those posts look like little hive entries.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Thermometer gun is a good ideal. I'll give that a shot to gather intel.

I am seriously thinking of trying Cleo's Swarm Harvester.
https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/20/Queens-Bees/Traps/4014/Swarm-Harvester


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Unless the entrances are very restricted I would say 3 different colonies, it would be highly unusual for bees to walk from one end of the house to the other.

However I have seen that when people have blocked them in and they have no option. But that was a pre existing colony, normally they build adjacent to the entrance. But if the entrances are tiny or very difficult perhaps the bees may use ones far away. Other than a thermometer, just a good banging on the surface with your fist may get a response.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Unless the entrances are very restricted I would say 3 different colonies, it would be highly unusual for bees to walk from one end of the house to the other.
> 
> However I have seen that when people have blocked them in and they have no option. But that was a pre existing colony, normally they build adjacent to the entrance. But if the entrances are tiny or very difficult perhaps the bees may use ones far away. Other than a thermometer, just a good banging on the surface with your fist may get a response.


Yeah, kinda what I am thinking. These entrances aren't blocked and I've done some knocking. They respond separately with me beating on the posts.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

This is cool. If you remove them please post a bunch of photos of the process!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My guess is that those are 5x5 posts with a bottom square section of about 48" tall. They are also stuctural supports that carry load.

They are also made up of 3/4 boards which leaves an opening of 3 1/2" x 3 1/2" in the bottom section. 
Those comb sections are goin to be really long skinny ones. lol
Once comb is made they are no longer swarms. You MAY be able to drive them out with a bee repellant if they just moved in and vac them as they exit. IF they have set up shop, the only way to collect them with their stores is to perform a cutout.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Update:
To address my concerns about these bees possibly being in the roof, I pulled some soffit and did some investigating.
2x6's cap the top and no signs of bees in the roof at all locations.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I was sitting at an entrance recording video (I will post later if I can get it to upload to Photobucket) when I noticed bees going in and out of a garden gnome. They were entering through a small crack in it. Another colony?!
This one will be easy to retrieve!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Video 1 of 2:
Click on image to play


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Hard for me to believe they are in the post, there will be a 3" square clear space at most, and that is if the post is not solid and the post base is not solid. I would think they have built under the porch, or in the crawl space and are just using the post bases as entrances. 

A swarm I caught a few weeks ago, interesting landing location....


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Video 2 of 2:
Click on image to play


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

jbeshearse said:


> Hard for me to believe they are in the post, there will be a 3" square clear space at most, and that is if the post is not solid and the post base is not solid. I would think they have built under the porch, or in the crawl space and are just using the post bases as entrances.


I know...I thought volume was a deciding factor when they chose a place to go but here they are.
In the post and in a small garden gnome.
These must be small swarms.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Strange bees you have!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Update:
Well, I figured out it out.
Looks like a Honeybee:








But it is a Masonbee!

Here is a couple of pics of a nest.
















Didn't realize how similar these two are.
Both live in colonies, but no queen with the Masonbee & no comb or honey.
Each mud cell was filled with pollen & and a larva.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

I was about to respond that they were mason bees before I saw your last post. I went to do a removal today and they turned out to be mason bees.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I KNEW something was fishy!


----------

